# اريد كتب NDT & Inspection



## علووومش (18 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم انا ابحث عن كتب *NDT & Inspection انا جديد وعاوز ادخل في هدا المجال عن طريق دورات او كورسات علما بان حصلت على شهادة دبلوم متوسط في تقنية الهندسة الميكانيكية (Associate degree)
 عاوز اتعلم من البداية كمبتدأ
*


----------



## تولين (18 فبراير 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37530.html
اخي الكريم يفيدك الرابط التالي


----------

